
SpaceX sets Launch Date for Later this month, sea landing likely - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/02/spacex-sets-launch-date-for-later-this-month-sea-landing-likely/
======
ChuckMcM
After watching the California attempt where they came really close, it
occurred to me that if the booster falls over, even after its landed, it
explodes. So even if they stick the landing and have it sitting there on the
platform, what prevents the rolling ocean waves from tipping it over on the
drone ship?

I suppose once they are at 0,0 and "landed" they could just vent the LOX in an
attempt to mitigate the explosion threat.

